# Can you do 2 layers of grout?



## bczoom

We put up a granite surround around one of the wood stoves.

Most of the seams run around 1/8" or less.  (We didn't use spacers, just pushed the tiles until they hit).

We put a layer of grout in but as usual/expected, it shrunk.  We would like to build the grout up flush for easier cleaning.

Can you put a layer of grout over another?  My concern is that it may chip away.


----------



## muleman RIP

I have regrouted after gouging out the old stuff about a 1/4 in. deep. You may need to dry it slowly with damp clothes every few hours since it is behind the stove. I sharpened an old screwdriver and used it by driving it sideways with a small hammer to cut out the old stuff.


----------



## Cowboyjg

Like Muley mentioned, you'll need to re-grout. Trying to grout over the deficient areas wil just result in flaking and chipping of the second layer. You should only have to do the areas where it's not flush though. You don't have to take it all out. 

Are these granite tiles or pieces of granite? Because something you said has me a little cornfused. You used NO spacers? If these are "Tiles", the 1/8th inch gap you're referring to is the distance from the beginning of the taper (at the tile edge) across to the same point on the adjoining tile? Most tiles have a very slight taper to help give the grout a surface to adhere to and not create a cold joint. Anyway, if so, that means that there is really no gap (well maybe a 32nd because of the tiny tabs) but not enough for the grout to really adhere to. Did you use sanded or non sanded? Also you might want to try a pre-mixed grout if it's available in your color. They tend to have a little more moisture. 

BTW...all that extra crap...I mean information is no extra charge...


----------



## bczoom

OK, if I understand correctly (and we're talking about the same thing), I couldn't/shouldn't put on a 2nd coat.

For clarification, it's new and I don't want to dig out the first layer.  The first layer was put on level with the surface of the tile but it shrinks as it dries.  We were just hoping to get it up flush.  As much as possible, the tiles are butted directly against each other.  There is that slight bevel for grout but it's really skinny.  Where we had to cut, our cuts are obviously not as clean as manufactured so they're a little wider.

Here's a pic of the surround in question.  This is before any grout was applied.  Pardon my camera, but that green hue is really brownish.  _BTW, the stove's blower is missing so we could install the tile and grout under the stove and the mantle hasn't been installed._


----------



## JEV

Joints of less than 1/8" should use unsanded grout, which is like caulking in its consistency. I never make grout flush with the surface of the tile, regardless of the tile used, because it looks bad, IMO. By having the grout slightly below the surface, you give dimension to the look of the tile. With a flush grout it all looks like it washes into itself. Obviously, it takes longer to have a recessed grout joint if done properly. I refuse to do a flush joint, no matter how much the customer screams.

That's a nice job, leave it alone.


----------



## bczoom

I'm pretty sure it's unsanded grout.  Basically, these are the tiles (and grout) that were to go on our kitchen counters but through a series of events, we went with single slab granite and this fireplace surround seemed like a good place to use it.



JEV said:


> That's a nice job, leave it alone.



Thanks but that's before any grout.

Here's a couple pics after the first coat of grout.


----------



## JEV

From what I can see it's still nice. Leave it alone and go have a celebratory cocktail. You earned it. Tell your wife the guy on the Internet said it was OK.


----------



## Doc

Looks even better Brian.  Nice work!!!!!!   I do believe I'd take JEV's advice and leave well enough alone.


----------

